# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  [Giúp đỡ] Nhờ các bạn chẩn đoán dùm bệnh máy mài từ

## tcltcl15

Chỗ mình làm có con máy mài từ bị lỗi bàn từ chạy qua lại ko được, chạy ra vô thì được. Tháo bàn từ ra thì chạy qua lại được, mình nghĩ là do thiếu áp lực nên không đẩy được bàn từ đi. Mình cũng đã thay cái phốt ở 2 đầu cây ty rồi nhưng cũng ko hiệu quả. Nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ dùm. Cảm ơn các bạn đã xem tin.
Đây là hình e nó.

----------


## Nam CNC

có bàn chạy không được ? không có bàn chạy được? đã thay phốt ben , vậy kiểm tra lại áp lực dầu thử xem , xem bơm còn hoạt động tốt không ? valve có bị hở không ? kiểm tra lại hệ thuỷ lực trước vậy. nếu có đồng hồ đo áp lực nhìn là biết liền , còn không có chịu khó mua thêm co T gắn thêm đồng hồ để xem và kiểm tra sau này luôn.

----------

tcltcl15

----------

